# devil with con pics



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

the shots of the 2 cons were real shady and since these guys are more fun to watch right now I shot a few for you guys to see.

tell me the con isnt driving this red devil up the wall! the devil has chased my ID shark and the shark knows his place BUT this con? 
hell she follows him around always stayin a few inches away always gettin in his face and in his territory often looking for him and the trouble that comes with it, she's so much faster than him and though theres a difference in size I think you'l agree she dosent look too worried lol

pics 6,7 & 8 really shows how the devil gives chase and that he is frustrated and losing this battle of wits


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how big is the devil??

the con looks like a kamikaze pilot, buzznig the devil.hahaha.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

he's about 3inches
I have since taken out the con 
sold my p's and put all cons in theyre tank


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

why is everybody getting rid of ther piranha's!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i can wait for my Ps to go...hopefully this week...more space for cichlids!!!haha


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Puff said:


> i can wait for my Ps to go...hopefully this week...more space for cichlids!!!haha
> [snapback]1074355[/snapback]​


I just got myself a piranha, heh. I like the lil' guy though. Don't think I'll ever get crazy into them though. That's just me, personally. I like cichlids and puffers too much. I'd rather devote a 120 gallon tank to a fahaka puffer than a rhom any day.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

why are those fahakas so popular 
look like buck tooth quadrapelegics to me lol 
ya in the end it just came down to the piranhas wernt cuttin it for entertainment value 
compared to the cichlid (as in I only had 1 just a couple days ago lol) and I put alot of money into those tanks man, alot of work keepin them in good shape, no point in spendin loads of money on a fish u lost interest in


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats a really nice looking red devil


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Michaeljames said:


> why are those fahakas so popular
> [snapback]1074377[/snapback]​


Because most puffers are just plain cool. I love puffers. They're just not readily available around here and I have too few tanks to devote tons of room to them. Fahaka is on my list of 'must have' fish.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im keeping 1 P. but selling the rest. just not worth it. id rather have the 55 for something else.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > i can wait for my Ps to go...hopefully this week...more space for cichlids!!!haha
> ...


well i understand both ways really, although i do dislike rhoms(waaaaaaay to overated), and those peeps that have like 4 tanks on here, all p's, i think thats just crazy, i love p's but theres so many other cool fish. yet cichlids are just not really cool looking enuf for me usually, even the most aggro of aggro cichlids look like they could be peacefull fish, yet theres not way a 20" rhom looks peaceful :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> well i understand both ways really, although i do dislike rhoms(waaaaaaay to overated)
> [snapback]1074807[/snapback]​


You don't now, nor have you ever owned a rhombeus and aren't in a position to make that comment. Thanks anyway though












Good job moving that convict, if the devil caught her I think there'd be a mess for you to clean up


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

fester said:


> why is everybody getting rid of ther piranha's!
> [snapback]1074306[/snapback]​


cause they are boring 
cichlids are way better.
nice red devil i wanna get 1 soon


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> fester said:
> 
> 
> > why is everybody getting rid of ther piranha's!
> ...


no their not


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

fester said:


> why is everybody getting rid of ther piranha's!
> [snapback]1074306[/snapback]​


To make room for other fish. Some people just begin to dislike their p's like any other fish. You just happened to be at a piranha-based site. If you went on a goldfish site perhaps, there might be alot of people giving up goldfish for p's.

IMO cichlids look cooler.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sweet Action in those pics man.

Im thinking of doing the oppisite, and getting rid of my Cichlids for some Caribas or maybe a Rhom like Twitchos or Yorkies


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > fester said:
> ...


mine are, they suck


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I got rid of my p's for cichlids too.

Cichlids have more of a personality to them and 
are way more colorful and fun to watch than p's.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Puff said:


> i can wait for my Ps to go...hopefully this week...more space for cichlids!!!haha
> [snapback]1074355[/snapback]​










ya i hope my reds go this week cause i wanna get a umbee from rapps to put in my 125.


----------

